# warum können...



## Lauraila

¡Hola! Ya sé que al pedir una traducción se debe incluir un contexto pero sólo tengo esta frase. ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducirla? Muchísimas gracias: 

_*Warum können wir nicht gemeinsam sein? Du gibst dir nicht Rechnung, dass ich dich liebe!*_

¡Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Forero

Bienvenida al foro, Lauraila.

¿Puedes hacer un intento?


----------



## uguban

Lauraila said:


> ¡Hola! Ya sé que al pedir una traducción se debe incluir un contexto pero sólo tengo esta frase. ¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducirla? Muchísimas gracias:
> 
> _*Warum können wir nicht gemeinsam (zusammen) sein? Du gibst dir nicht Rechnung (Du bist dir nicht bewusst), dass ich dich liebe!*_
> 
> ¡Gracias otra vez!


 
Hola Lauraila:

Estas frases, no las escribió un nativo (hay varios fallos). La traducción sería: "¿Por qué no podemos estar juntos? No te das cuenta de que te quiero."


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
La frase alemana me parece que ya es traducción del español. Se nota por _Du gibst dir nicht Rechnung_ que es una traducción a pie de la letra que así no se dice.

Warum können wir nicht zusammen sein? Du merkst nicht, dass ich dich liebe.
¿Por qué no podemos estar juntos? No te das cuenta que te quiero.

¿Quién te lo dijo?  Saludos


----------



## Lauraila

¡Muchas gracias!
Seguramente quien lo escribió no controla demasiado el idioma, pero bueno, por lo menos hizo un intento.
Otra vez, muchas gracias y hasta la próxima


----------



## Acnalb

Udo said:


> ¡Hola!
> La frase alemana me parece que ya es traducción del español. Se nota por _Du gibst dir nicht Rechnung_ que es una traducción a pie de la letra que así no se dice.
> 
> Warum können wir nicht zusammen sein?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Du merkst
> 
> 
> 
> *Merkst* *du *nicht, dass ich dich liebe*?*
> ¿Por qué no podemos estar juntos? No te das cuenta que te quiero.
> 
> ¿Quién te lo dijo?  Saludos
Click to expand...


Parece mas una "pregunta-ruego" que una afirmación...


----------

